# The Wax



## Twitch (Feb 2, 2013)

I have been smoking on wax for the past while and it sure is just dandy...
View attachment 2508115

what do u think?


----------



## fal4cy (Feb 2, 2013)

Lookin fire!


----------



## Twitch (Feb 4, 2013)

The latest batch of wax, its from jack herer it is the bees knees. Ill have some romulan wax in a few days...
I do not whip my stuff, whipping breaks the terpenes down, those are what gives the wax its taste mine 
tastes like candy.

vacuum purged zero agitation


----------



## iSmokealottaweed (Feb 4, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> The latest batch of wax, its from jack herer it is the bees knees. Ill have some romulan wax in a few days...
> I do not whip my stuff, whipping breaks the terpenes down, those are what gives the wax its taste mine
> tastes like candy.
> 
> ...


Not a big fan of whipping either. Low temps also keep flavor/smell.


----------



## Twitch (Feb 4, 2013)

lower you keep the temps the lower the melting point of the wax too, alot of people dont know that...


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 4, 2013)

this was one of my favs




this little girl waxed fast



cookies


----------



## Twitch (Feb 4, 2013)

ummmm yes someone who can stand next to me while making wax, it is a pleasure to meet you.


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 4, 2013)

right on!!! thanks to riu, ive been able to exchange awesome info.. what part of the world are you waxing up? im from the upper mid cal area..

do you do dabs and all that fun stuff? im still enjoying my weedy waxy bowls.. also are you fortunate enough to be working with the same material over and over? i wish i had one constant strain or a few tops going through me.. most the time i get trim, its a new strain, so i gotta be careful with the process of it, i hate when i rush things and ruin my wax!


----------



## Twitch (Feb 4, 2013)

tx and i got my own shit so its always the same strain romulan and jack herer and diesel and all i do is dabs


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Lucky you, its pretty convenient working with the same strains every time .. I wish I had that opportunity . That romulan looks good!


----------



## Snowed (Feb 6, 2013)

Lookin perdy good!

If you're using trims Guzias get some real frrrosty buds and you'll be shittin' yourself with the quality your wax turns out!!

And if y'all want a real treat, since y'know not to whip, get your skunkiest Blue dreams and wash that up!!!! Taste is SO GOOD


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Snowed said:


> Lookin perdy good!
> 
> If you're using trims Guzias get some real frrrosty buds and you'll be shittin' yourself with the quality your wax turns out!!
> 
> And if y'all want a real treat, since y'know not to whip, get your skunkiest Blue dreams and wash that up!!!! Taste is SO GOOD



some day! i dont have the best access to frosty buds for this. oh hellllll i would sure love someone to have me blow good bud.. working my way there!


----------



## Dumielson (Feb 10, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> The latest batch of wax, its from jack herer it is the bees knees. Ill have some romulan wax in a few days...
> I do not whip my stuff, whipping breaks the terpenes down, those are what gives the wax its taste mine
> tastes like candy.
> 
> ...


It looks delicious, I've achieved that bright yellow, greasy semi hard slab state before without vaccuum purge. 
But, i'm quite curious, which vacuum are you using twitch? 
Thanks


----------



## iSmokealottaweed (Feb 10, 2013)

Just ran some material fri/sat night.






-Mixup (Cherry Pie,Faceoff OG,Sour Dub Urkle,ECSD,Platinum Cookies,Chem 4,Tahoe OG etc..)

First pic is 42g and the second was 28.3g. 











-Girl Scout Cookies "Forum Cut" (Straight popcorn/sugarleaf run)


----------



## Twitch (Feb 10, 2013)

Dumielson said:


> It looks delicious, I've achieved that bright yellow, greasy semi hard slab state before without vaccuum purge.
> But, i'm quite curious, which vacuum are you using twitch?
> Thanks


a hoover i just hold it over it and it purges it although the dyson i had worked the best....

no i am kidding its a us general 2 stage 3 cfm pump


----------



## Twitch (Feb 10, 2013)

iSmokealottaweed said:


> Just ran some material fri/sat night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like some fire 
heres a 50 gram run i did


----------



## iSmokealottaweed (Feb 10, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> looks like some fire
> heres a 50 gram run i did
> View attachment 2519856


Honestly looks like it could have been purged longer. No?

Will be finishing our 4.5lb run in the next few days before we leave for LA to work the Cannabis Cup.. I'll get back with more pics as I get things done. 

Up here in the PNW Knotty is holding it down pretty good when it comes to doing big single person runs. 
Skip to 1:10
[video=youtube;_1QWLbGvCpg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1QWLbGvCpg[/video]


----------



## Twitch (Feb 10, 2013)

the top stuff that is gooy is the edges like on ur cookies i would gladly take more pics i assure its purged 
and is there a need or even want for people that know how to make wax in any of the med states?


----------



## Dumielson (Feb 11, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> a hoover i just hold it over it and it purges it although the dyson i had worked the best....
> 
> no i am kidding its a us general 2 stage 3 cfm pump


Dyson4life! LOL

Thanks for the info man!


----------



## RuffPuffer (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice, im puffing some good ol green Crack! Weed Prices 24/7


----------



## Twitch (Feb 13, 2013)

RuffPuffer said:


> Nice, im puffing some good ol green Crack! Weed Prices 24/7


huh what did that have to do with wax?


----------



## Twitch (Feb 13, 2013)

View attachment 2524390
ummm gold goes for 80 to 90 a gram in the deep south lol


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Feb 17, 2013)

I've been hearing 50g here in SC.


----------



## Twitch (Feb 17, 2013)

is that south carolina or socal


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Feb 17, 2013)

S.Carolina


----------



## Twitch (Feb 17, 2013)

Really 50 a gram for wax? that's about right on par with cali, I have even seen it in med states go for over 70


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Feb 17, 2013)

Damn, seems high as hell. I was talking to someone in Oregon and they said it's about 15$/g average. I've only had the pleasure of smoking oil 3 or 4 times.  If only we were all fortunate to live in a medi/legal state


----------



## Twitch (Feb 18, 2013)

you can look it up on the dispensary web site they list prices


----------

